# 3-26-05 Smallies



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I had a difficult time deciding where to go this morning. I decided against making the long trip to the Mad River (afraid to spend $20 in gas only to find that it was unfishable), and also had to rule out trying for saugeye on the GMR (boring). I decided to wade a creek for some smallies (first time fishing this creek). Fished with a 3.5 Snoozer Tube and a 1/8oz EZ rattling weight.

GOOD IDEA!

It started slow, but I though that I was getting bites. I was already fishing the tube slow, but I slowed it down even further (painfully slow).

BAM!

My first smallie of the year, and a personal best at 18.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

However, the day was not over and PBs are made to be broken.

I moved to a really good looking hole and..BAM!

My second smallie of the year, and a new personal best at 20.

I caught two more smallies (both dinks). I also had a VERY nice largemouth on, but he made a run towards me before I knew that I had a bite. I never got a good hook set, and when he turned the tube came out. I got a good look at him, and he was a MONSTER.


----------



## Freeze (Apr 10, 2004)

Rooster - Nice smallies. Were the fish in slow water? thanks...


----------



## fishinfool (Apr 13, 2004)

wow! nice smallies rooster....Sounded like a fun fishing trip


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

oh man talk about a great day... 2 PB's in the same day !!! AWESOME MAN...


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I only got bites in the deepest pools that had plenty of wood with little or no current. The fish were very lethargic. They pulled hard once hooked, but did not have the normal smallie spunk!

I cant over emphasize how slow I was dragging the tube. I would slowly reel in about two feet of line, and then pause for about 10 seconds. The bites were coming during the pause, and they were very light pecks.


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

Awesome Rooster! Very nice Smailies. Glad you got out and enjoyed the day.


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

Man that is some nice fish. Nice pictures of the fish but the guy holding them needs some work.  Glad to see that you topped your best.


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

What a way to start the spring great brown fish!!!!!!!!! CONGRATS
geowol


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

Rooster, I used craw tubes today in the pond near our house. I did close to the same thing you did. I Texas rigged them and reeled in as slow as I could. I never paused but I don't think I could have reeled any slower if I tried. I had the same type of hits you did. A couple of quick pulls. The fish may be a little slow yet but they are still hungry.


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

Two great smallies in one day. It sounds like you had a great day.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Great !! And in a SW OH stream makes it even better......


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Nice fish Rooster. Seeing pics like that makes me anxious to hit the Hocking for a few smallies. Got a PB I would like to break!


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Your picture had me dizzy, so I made it staight..still not sure, crooked trees !!










Of course, it looks much nicer in the bigger size (click)


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

It looks more impressive in the large size, but it would be too wide to post, so I rotated it to make it fit the page. Sweet !!


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Congrats Rooster, nice job!


----------



## gmrkatman (Apr 16, 2004)

Awesome fish! Always look forward to your posts and pics!


----------



## BlueWater (Feb 13, 2005)

Rooster, 

You had a much better day than I did. All I managed to do was foul hook a shad.

I will have to try that slow cranking.

BlueWater


----------



## Floater (Apr 20, 2004)

Rooster,

Congrats on the beautiful smallies. I can't wait to get out and try for some!


----------



## jellywormer (Apr 16, 2004)

Way to go Rooster! What chunks! I am jealous! Nice fish indeed!


----------



## lastv8 (Oct 11, 2004)

looks like you had a great day, very nice fish Rooster


----------



## Hellgramite (Feb 18, 2005)

Nice fish, Rooster! The creeks and rivers in my neck of the woods are up and chocolate colored. What were the conditions at the creek you were fishing? Stained at all?


----------



## netbizzitch (Feb 23, 2005)

nice smallie rooster. never knew there were ones that big in there. nice reward for battling the cold weather.


----------



## Hellgramite (Feb 18, 2005)

Netbizzitch, in where?


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

> Netbizzitch, in where?


If they tell you, they'll have to kill you. SW Ohio post so that tells us something, probably a well guarded secret.......


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Awh heck, I'll spill the beans, it was the Mill Creek in the S. Fairmount area. Have to wear camo to dodge the dope boyz bullets.


----------



## Hellgramite (Feb 18, 2005)

I was wondering how Netbizzitch knew the stream. I didn't read into anything that divulged which creek he was fishing. Don't care. I have my own "secret" locations. Lot's of bigger than average smallies.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I would imagine that there are a lot of brown bass in Mill Creek!  

I usually post locations, but this is a small creek that cannot withstand much fishing pressure. Under the current ODNR fishing regulations (or lack of regulations), the smallmouth population in this creek could be devastated by just a few individuals. It takes a smallmouth many years to reach this size, and removing just one (not to mention the current legal limit) would in a sense set the fishing back years. This is probably not an issue with other OGF members, but non-member can also read this site.
Further, someone from OGF passed this location on to me. As a general rule, I do not post locations that were given to me by other members. I would imagine that Netbizzitch can recognize the creek from the pics, and has obviously fished the area. The fact that he also did not name the creek indicates that he too understands the importance of keeping the name off of the Internet. I have no secret locations, but I do respect the secret locations given to me in confidence. I would ask that everyone (please) refrain from naming the location in this particular thread.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Okay then, I still say it could be the Mill Creek, it's wet....
Someday it could come back too, that would be amazing to have a fishing stream right thru the middle of the city. I see people fishing it all the time, I know some get bluegills there for bait.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Good deal Rooster. I for one have been overly helpful in the past, I remember when I posted a coupple years ago on GFO my results in a certain area on the GMR, went back the next day & had a few people fishing the spot. This spot was one that you'd have to know about in order to fish it. But hey, we all learn. Great job on the Smallies, what did you estimate the LM at?


----------



## Hellgramite (Feb 18, 2005)

Rooster, I agree 100%! I once jokingly told a few guys about a location (not the actual place) I was catching big smallmouth. They went there the following weekend and reported back to me that the spot was too shallow to hold smallies and didn't get a hit. I said you didn't actually think I would give away my honey hole did you? They have never let me live it down, but my favorite hole is still producing.


----------

